# 1931 Colt SAA sighted



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

If anyone is interested, there is a near perfect, probably unfired 
1931 Colt SAA, 45 Colt, 5 -1/2 Barrel, with box and papers, 
on Auction Arms.

There are many pictures to view. I'm not much of a Colt SAA person 
but, this one is great.

Hope someone here finds this information useful and can get it.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Well,that excellent 1931 Colt went for $15,201.00.


----------

